# Summer



## Me Died Blue (May 18, 2005)

What are everyone's plans for the summer? What kinds of things do you normally do? Are you planning to do anything particularly unique this summer? Goals? Vacations?

Personally, I'm definitely glad to just have a break from school for awhile. I'll miss having the teaching and fellowship at my home church (though fortunately the sermons are online) until the fall, but I'm also sure I'll benefit from and enjoy the teaching and some new connections at a local PCA church in Cincinnati (thanks again Fred for getting me in-touch with Chuck).

I'll also be starting acoustic guitar lessons for the first time this summer, as well as teaching myself some Attic Greek in preparation for fall classes.

The reason I haven't been on the board for the past week is that I've been at an InterVarsity Christian leadership camp in Jasper, Georgia with the president of Rhodes Christian Fellowship, which was recommended for those leading a small-group freshman Bible study next year (I'll be co-leading with my future roommate). While there were a few good spiritual reminders, most of the theology that came out in a lot of the training and sermons was fluff at best and largely deceiving, such as the continual direction to "listen for the still, small voice" both in study preparation with the Scriptures and in knowing how to relate with certain people. Furthermore, one of the leaders mentioned one day that application was "more important than knowledge," which naturally made me wonder what it is he thinks he's applying. Being able to spit the theology out, however, the camp was a good experience in getting an idea and a feel for leading a small-group Bible study as well as things like learning some practical strategies for organizing the study around a particular length of time and asking questions that will engage the group. Even so, I'm glad it was only one week - and I'm really glad to be back here!


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 24, 2005)

Nothing exciting this summer?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 24, 2005)

I've got a few plans. A trip to Seattle to visit family (and maybe Blade????) a couple summer classes, and lots of work, both vocational and at home. The house repairs have been piling up over the semester.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 24, 2005)

Oh my personal stalker 

Chris,
I will be avoiding my stalker!!

jk

Blade


----------



## Puddleglum (May 24, 2005)

Patrick,

Just don't bring your hot middle-of-the-country (is MS missouri or mississippi?) with you if you come up here! 

Hopefully, I'm going to be working. And, if it works out, I'll be playing on my church's co-ed softball team & going to our camp-out over Labour Day. Not sure what else will work out - work is kind of a priority this summer! 

But I don't have to do summer school! That is SO nice - I've done summer school the last 2 years, so I'm looking forward to my first long break from school since the beginning of my senior year of high school!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 24, 2005)

Softball is a blast I ahvent played since my 'injury'


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 24, 2005)

Plans for the summer?

A week at the Met Tab's annual School of Theology in July, and couple of weeks at home in August with a few day trips to the sea and countryside for our son...

Apart from that, its w*rk, w*rk, w*rk. Those of you who are students and have free time - make the most of it!

Jonathan


----------



## govols (May 24, 2005)

Jasper, GA is about 20 minutes (easy country driving) away from me. Nice, quiet place.

My family has rented a nice house with a pool at the beach near Destin, Fl. I can't wait. My 2 year old is going to love playing in the sand and swimming in the pool. My 8 month old won't know the difference but will love splashing around and my 6 and 5 year olds can't wait to get back.

Can't wait!


----------



## Reed (May 24, 2005)

1. My buddy and I will be doing our 6th annual boundary waters canoe trip in early June then it's 

2. Vacation Bible School in July and 

3. our girls' Irish dance performance in August at the St. Paul Irish Fair!

Reed

[Edited on 5-24-2005 by Reed]


----------



## kceaster (May 24, 2005)

Lord willing, I'm going to a conference in Pittsburgh in July and a conference at GPTS in August. Those are the high points I'm looking forward to.

KC


----------



## daveb (May 24, 2005)

What am I doing this summer? I was going to type my typical answer to this question: working (which has been my answer for the last 10 years or so).

Then I remembered that this summer will be different. My wife will be having a baby in July (Lord willing) and I will take some time off work to go visit our families in Ontario. This is one of the most exciting summers that I've had in a long time!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (May 24, 2005)

Nothing set in stone yet, but my wife and I will probably take a trip to Michigan's U.P. to visit some friends, do some backpacking and camping, sight see, etc. 

Might participate in a couple reenactments (F&I war).

Might apply to grad school or seminary.

Might get a job.

Might do some house renovation.

That's a lot of mights.


----------



## jfschultz (May 24, 2005)

Just like a number of others work, work, work.

On top of that we have a house, that is a mess, to clean up to sell. For the last couple of years we were taking care of my mother-in-law with alzhimers. She passed away recently. Instead of moving back to our house we have decided to sell it and buy mom's house from the estate.


----------



## heartoflesh (May 24, 2005)

Fishing with kids

Gardening with wife

Guitar playing with friends


(not necessarily in that order)


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 24, 2005)

It's always summertime here in Florida! Typically, I will hide inside as it is too hot to be outside; unless of course we go in the pool or do the beach thing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 25, 2005)

My boys just ended the school year today. Hallelujah! I love it. We will go camping and fishing with my Dad, hiking with friends, and hanging out at the swimming pool.


----------



## Augusta (May 26, 2005)

Going camping with a family from church. They sound like crazy drag you around the lake behind the boat with all kinds of stuff types. Anybody heard of "air chair?"  We are visiting them this Sat. to see what we are getting ourselves into.  

Also might meet some fellow PB'ers. Do some hiking. Weed my backyard.




Weed are one of the most annoying effects of the fall.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2005)

Weeding is easy get weed killer. I love working in landscaping. Worked on my old yard when I rented a house. Turned it from dead to flowing green. 

Blade


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 26, 2005)

Lord willing me, my wife, and our pastor will be working hard at starting the home for pregnant teens!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 26, 2005)

Man, Adam,... You couldn't pick something more relaxing and tranquil could you? You're house is empty right now. At least go take a cheap 2nd honeymoon.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2005)

Or go see Star Wars again!!!

Blade


----------



## default (May 26, 2005)

This weekend I'm taking six kids to Watkins Glen for a hiking trip. 

On July 2, we are headed (my son and I) to a graduation party for my cousin, and it's a combination of reunion. It's usually a bigg get together, as my uncle from S C is comeing up and my Aunt from Florida, who hasn't been up in fifteen years, will be here! We are planning on another HUGE baseballl game with the relatives, at which I surprised everyone, including myself, hit a home run last year! 

Other than that, probably more day trips, since Joey and I spent the first week of the year down in Florida visiting my brother. They call that winter? we were swimming on Jan 1st! those people don't know what winter is, and I fear my brother also has forgotten what winter is! ROFL.


----------



## default (May 26, 2005)

Oh, I forgot, my son and I are planning on going to Howe's Cavern, which is over by the EAst side of the state! That will be awesome!


----------



## govols (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Going camping with a family from church.



Any one else a - hike at least 2 miles in the wilderness to find a good camping spot by a nice stream - camper?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 26, 2005)

Next week is the annual Presbyterian Reformed Church presbytery meeting/family conference. I'll be attending both events and for one day we plan to visit the Stonewall Jackson Museum and Crystal Caverns in Staunton, Virginia (we enjoy spelunking). There is also a inter-denominational psalm sing scheduled.

Otherwise, I hope to take my family fishing in the Chesapeake Bay this summer!

[Edited on 5-26-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Plimoth Thom (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Any one else a - hike at least 2 miles in the wilderness to find a good camping spot by a nice stream - camper?



Isn't that called backpacking?

Seriously though, I always prefer backpacking over camping, although I'll do an occasional car camping trip. Though this time of year is pretty bad for car camping, most campgrounds are packed. There's always some moron who thinks camping means bring the whole house with them to a campground. I've seen people bring RVs or trailers to a campground, set up their portable satellite dish so they don't miss their tv shows, cover the ground with carpeting, etc.

Backpacking is much nicer than camping. My wife and I did a short backpacking trip the first couple days of our honeymoon in Yosemite NP. I've covered hundreds of miles in Yosemite and the central Sierras. One summer I hiked a combined 137 miles, by hiking/packing just on the weekends. Even lead a spring break backpacking trip once.


----------



## kevin.carroll (May 26, 2005)

Introducing the CARROLL FAMILY SUMMER VACATION 2005: 



June 11--drive to Greenville, SC
June 12--visit Ft. Sumter and the USS Yorktown
June 13--drive to Williamsburg, VA
June 14--visit the Colonial National Historic Park
June 15--drive to Washington DC and stop at the Manassas Battlefield en route (go Union!)
June 16--visit the US Capitol and Supreme Court
June 17--visit the National Archives and the Smithsonian (Air and Space only)
June 18--visit the monuments on the Mall and Arlington National Cemetery
June 19--church, swim, lounge in RV
June 20--visit the Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville battlefields (go Union!)
June 21--visit the White House (I have connections!)
June 22--visit Carrollton (as in Charles Carroll of...he's an ancestor!), MD and drive to Gettysburg, PA
June 23--visit the Gettysburg battlfield (go Union! I plan to have the kids run up Little Round Top till they collapse)
June 24--drive to Knoxville, TN
June 25--drive home.

Sparky Griswold, eat your heart out!!!


----------



## kevin.carroll (May 26, 2005)

Oh yeah: General Synod and VBS too!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2005)

We might attend the Virginia Scottish Games.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 18, 2005)

The wife and I just spent the day going down the Broad River here in North Georgia. Lots of incredible scenery and some light rapids made for a great time. We went down in a canoe--flipped once and had a good tumble over a stretch of churning water. But hey, at least these bruises come with a better story than, "I bumped into the dresser on the way to the bathroom last night." :bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Jun 23, 2005)

My wife and kids called me and let me know that they went out and bought a nice 2-room tent, so it looks like we'll be going camping this year. We'll be going to Clearwater campground, a nice family campground in the lakes region of New Hampshire, a place we went 10 yrs ago when my oldest was around 5. And, since the site is not too far from Water Country (a waterslide park), they asked if I could get some discount tickets from work.

If my back is in good shape and I don't whimp out, I'm looking forward to trying Geronimo, a 58' high nearly vertical slide.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> Just don't bring your hot middle-of-the-country (is MS missouri or mississippi?) with you if you come up here!



MS is Mississippi. MO is Missouri.

Please excuse my anal retentive tendencies!


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, the wife and I finally did something more painful this summer than tumbling down the rapids. We attended a Catholic/Jewish wedding. Really it wasn't so bad. I actually learned why the groom steps on the glass at the end of the ceremony. Apparently, it's the last time he ever gets to put his foot down about anything. Heh.


----------

